# Fabric lace Christening Gown



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have been busy this last week sewing a lace Christening Gown. It is to be for the latest grandchild of a dear friend.
We have also had a lovely holiday at the beach, my corgi , Ringo and me.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That is breathtaking - I am in awe of your talent - it's a goal of mine to knit sew and crochet christening outfits


----------



## gwennieh68 (Sep 4, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Wish I could sew like that. My mom was a professional seamstress and yet I never learned to sew properly. I wasn't interested when I was young, and had mom to make stuff for me. I'm just getting into it now at 70! That gown will be passed from generation to generation.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you- I had a very lovely piece of lace to work with- the lower skirt of the Wedding Gown, worn by my friend's daughter.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Gorgeous gown! Thank you for sharing pictures! The babies family should be very happy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gwennieh68 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. Wish I could sew like that. My mom was a professional seamstress and yet I never learned to sew properly. I wasn't interested when I was young, and had mom to make stuff for me. I'm just getting into it now at 70! That gown will be passed from generation to generation.


Thank you, we are hoping it will become an heirloom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

deblh said:


> Gorgeous gown! Thank you for sharing pictures! The babies family should be very happy!


We are keeping it as a surprise, until Grand Father can fly over.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful. I wish I had your talent!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Rosette said:


> Beautiful. I wish I had your talent!


Thanks!
I had a lot of practice, sewing for my girls, in years gone by.


----------



## Debbie D (Sep 21, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! What superior work! It will definitely be an heirloom ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Debbie D said:


> Absolutely beautiful! What superior work! It will definitely be an heirloom ! Thanks for sharing


Thank you!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Totally awesome !


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

So beautiful.


----------



## Irene1 (Oct 23, 2013)

This gown is amazing! Thank you for sharing. I'm always in awe of such amazing skills and talent!


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Stunning work- we could team up - you make the Gown and I'll knit the shawl!! Really lovely.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Just stunning Julie . Well done


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

So elegant, so vintage. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful gown


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

This gown is just beautiful!!!
What an heirloom and what a good, talented friend you are!!!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Your gown is beautiful and they are a joy to make, right? I have made several for grandchildren and each is special in design or has family handed down fabrics and lace. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Beautiful gown! I sew too and know how much work it takes.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

luree said:


> Totally awesome !


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jerlyn said:


> So beautiful.


It was lovely lace to work with, thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Irene1 said:


> This gown is amazing! Thank you for sharing. I'm always in awe of such amazing skills and talent!


Thank you very much, Irene!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sue Prenter said:


> Stunning work- we could team up - you make the Gown and I'll knit the shawl!! Really lovely.


A 'round the world' collaboration- what a lovely idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just stunning Julie . Well done


Thank you Sonja!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

soneka said:


> So elegant, so vintage. Absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you, soneka!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Beautiful gown


Thank you, Katsch!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sunnybrkk said:


> This gown is just beautiful!!!
> What an heirloom and what a good, talented friend you are!!!


Thank you, sunnybrkk, you are very kind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

louisezervas said:


> Awesome!


Thank you, louise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

meemommie said:


> Your gown is beautiful and they are a joy to make, right? I have made several for grandchildren and each is special in design or has family handed down fabrics and lace. Congratulations on a job well done.


Thank you meemommie! There is something very special being asked to make something like this- there was quite a lot of hand sewing involved.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tapraol said:


> Beautiful gown! I sew too and know how much work it takes.


Thank you, Tapraol- it was made easier by the fact that Geraldine's Seamstress friend had cut out the Gown- only half the work, really.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Country Bumpkins said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> WoW!


Thanks!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

WOW!!!


----------



## jennettegreed (May 5, 2013)

Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pamgillies1 said:


> WOW!!!


thank you, pamgillies1!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jennettegreed said:


> Wow! That is absolutely gorgeous.


Thank you very much, jennettegreed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

grma16 said:


> Beautiful. Great job.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely breath-taking. Beautiful work


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful..definately heirloom quality...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Limey287 said:


> Absolutely breath-taking. Beautiful work


Thank you! It is beautiful lace!


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

Wow what a beautiful dress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jonibee said:


> Beautiful..definately heirloom quality...


Thank you, so much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mopa2282 said:


> Wow what a beautiful dress.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

What a wonderful beginning of a tradition piece. It will be an heirloom to be passed down. You do beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful work and is that a pin tuck bodice too, amazing.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh! How lovely! Glad you could squeeze time in for the beach!


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

I am just speechless!!! That is sooooooooooo gorgeous! I hope they keep it as a heirloom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> Beautiful work!


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tnbobie said:


> What a wonderful beginning of a tradition piece. It will be an heirloom to be passed down. You do beautiful work. :thumbup:


That is what the new Mum to be is hoping- so far as I know baby has not yet arrived.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

yona said:


> Beautiful work and is that a pin tuck bodice too, amazing.


I tried to pin tuck the bodice, but the lace was so stiff at that point, it just did not look good, so we changed direction and appliqued narrow satin ribbon- it sets it off well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Montana Gramma said:


> Oh! How lovely! Glad you could squeeze time in for the beach!


We managed the beach twice- because my friend is still working- she is a respected Clinical Psychologist. and the weather at first was very wet, so we stayed inside.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RuthieB said:


> I am just speechless!!! That is sooooooooooo gorgeous! I hope they keep it as a heirloom.


Thank you, that is their plan.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful work. It is so nice to see a long gown, there seems to be a current trend towards the short gowns.

I have sews a lot of Christening gowns (and love it) though not one for our own family, they (we) all have used the family heirloom made sometime in the very early 1800's and to the best of my knowledge, used by all babies in the family since then.


----------



## GeriT01 (Jan 5, 2015)

Stunning! How talented you are.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tove said:


> Beautiful work. It is so nice to see a long gown, there seems to be a current trend towards the short gowns.
> 
> I have sews a lot of Christening gowns (and love it) though not one for our own family, they (we) all have used the family heirloom made sometime in the very early 1800's and to the best of my knowledge, used by all babies in the family since then.


Thank you!
How wonderful to have such an heirloom in the family.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

GeriT01 said:


> Stunning! How talented you are.


Thank you kindly!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Beautiful and sure to be an heirloom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> Absolutely beautiful.


Thank you, kiwiannie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KnittyGritty800 said:


> Beautiful and sure to be an heirloom.


Thank you, and I hope so!


----------



## tina.zucker (Mar 16, 2011)

WOW-It's beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you - The little girl was born yesterday, after a 39 hour delivery- long and hard going.


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful gown. Sure it will become an heirloom.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

craftyone51 said:


> Beautiful gown. Sure it will become an heirloom.


Thank you! It has been designed for that purpose- right from when the wedding was being planned!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Julie, this gown and bonnet are absolutely beautiful!!! You have done a magnificent job and I'm sure they will be treasured heirlooms. I love them!!! &#128158; Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, this gown and bonnet are absolutely beautiful!!! You have done a magnificent job and I'm sure they will be treasured heirlooms. I love them!!! 💞 Ros


Hi Ros! I have been wondering how you were! Little Fearne has now been Christened but I have yet to see the photos.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hi Ros! I have been wondering how you were! Little Fearne has now been Christened but I have yet to see the photos.


Hi Julie, I hope you get photos of the little darling in that beautiful christening gown and bonnet. 💞 Ros


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi Julie, I hope you get photos of the little darling in that beautiful christening gown and bonnet. 💞 Ros


I am hoping so, too. I am expecting to hear from her Mum- but that could be a number of weeks. I actually spoke with Gerry (grandmother) this evening, but she is not very computer savvy- she has seen them, and does not know how to get them to me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

The christening gown is stunning. Nice work.


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

It's absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flowergrower said:


> The christening gown is stunning. Nice work.


It was beautiful lace to start with! Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nanimal said:


> It's absolutely beautiful!


Thank you, very much!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

At last!
The baby has now been Christened:


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Baby & gown.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RuthieB said:


> Beautiful!!! Baby & gown.


The fabric is glorious, if a little stiff, which is why we ended up with applied ribbon in front- could not get the tucks fine enough, so I discarded that piece of the lace- Baby, Mum and Grandma are all lookers!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Such a treasure


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tove said:


> Such a treasure


Thank you!


----------

